# Zugriff auf S7 CPU über Ethernet am Panel PC



## Coleman (29 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin relativ neu im Thema S7. Derzeit bin ich in einem Projekt für den elektrischen Part zuständig. Dort ist eine S7-300 verbaut. Als Bedienteil kommt ein Simatic Panel PC zum Einsatz. Derzeit gibt es keine Baugruppe die einen Ethernet Anschluss hat. Jedoch benötige ich Zugriff via Ethernet für die spätere Störungsbeseitigung. 
Der Panel PC wird mittels Adapter via Profibus angeschlossen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich mich nun so direkt via Ethernet des Panel PC über Profibus auf die CPU schalten kann oder ob ich eine Baugruppe mit Ethernet Anschluss nachrüsten muss. Etwas schwer zu erklären, aber ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2010)

Ja, kannst du.

Kurz erklärt muss in folgene Stationen  in eine STEP7 Projekt integriert werden.
1. S7 SPS.
2. PC Station (= Panel PC).
3. PG/PC Station (= dein programmier PC).
Dann kann man ein "Routing" von der "PG/PC" über "PC Station" an der S7 SPS einrichten,

Du brauchst eventuell die software Lizensen "Simatic Softnet PB S7" und "Simatic Softnet IE LEAN". Abhängig ab welche Siemens Panel PC sind möglicherweise software Lizensen schon mit der PC "gebundelt".

Hier ist einer von mehrere FAQs zu das Thema:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/en/16620173


----------

